# NI number on BRP



## Elmore (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi,

My wife has been granted her spouse visa and will be arriving in this green and pleasant land very soon. I have been looking at BRP card info online which states that NI number may be printed on the card depending on certain factors. 

Will a NI number be automatically assigned on her BRP card when we collect it or do we have to ask for a NI number after the BRP has been collected?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

She has to apply for it separately.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

I had a NI number from 2012 which was provided everywhere but that wasn't endorsed on my leave to remain. Can't be bothered with that. But she would need to apply it separately with HMRC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

